# Perfect Wildcamping Van - Help Required!



## Admin (Jun 28, 2009)

Perfect Wildcamping Van - Help Required!

I have been thinking about what a perfect wildcamping van would be.

I would like another van but I am trying to work out the most cost effective way of ending up with the finished article.

So first of all lets think about the perfect van.........

What do you think are the most important features of the PERFECT van, cost is not a problem but the technology must be available.

I will start with some energy thoughts. the roof should be covered with solar panels and the energy stored in lithium polymer cells for maximum efficiency. A fuel efficient silent generator to keep cells charged when required. Every electrical item fitted it the van should be as low energy as it possibly can be.

What do you think?


----------



## sasquatch (Jun 28, 2009)

Mine would be based on a short wheelbase 4x4 with a go anywhere ability. I did have one years ago,but sold it when marriage and children came along. I camped in deserts in Spain and Egypt and up Mountains in Wales,Scotland and the Lakes. It gave you the confidence that you could go and get out of anywhere. However nowadays my aims are more modest I think something on a good panel van base NOT a Fiat, maybe a VW with your proposed  power equipment would be more than adequate.
The few additions I would make would be a multifuel cooker/heater,if such  things exist  or some alternative form of cooking and heating,to be truly flexible.


----------



## nichodia (Jun 28, 2009)

My ideal if cost were no option would be the new efoy cells and solar panels for power.


----------



## Journeyman (Jun 28, 2009)

sasquatch said:


> Mine would be based on a short wheelbase 4x4 with a go anywhere ability. I did have one years ago,but sold it when marriage and children came along. I camped in deserts in Spain and Egypt and up Mountains in Wales,Scotland and the Lakes. It gave you the confidence that you could go and get out of anywhere. However nowadays my aims are more modest I think something on a good panel van base NOT a Fiat, maybe a VW with your proposed  power equipment would be more than adequate.
> The few additions I would make would be a multifuel cooker/heater,if such  things exist  or some alternative form of cooking and heating,to be truly flexible.



Yes to the 4x4 and did you know there is a Sprinter base 4x4 available?

Me, I'm still using my Pickup/Demountable with 4x4. But the bigger question is are you talking "Wild Camping" or parking on some Camping and Caravan Club site? If you're designing a vehicle for Wilding, fantastic, but if for the latter,  you may as well stay at home!!!


----------



## JED THE SPREAD (Jun 28, 2009)

The VW Syncro Transporter 4x4 is the only choice for me, here is mine.







 There is a rock and roll bed and the front seats are on swivel bases in the cab so we can kip in there if we want. There is also a roof tent for summer and you can literally go anywere. A few of my mates have the camper van conversione ones but i prefer the pick up to be honest.

YouTube - My Syncro Doka 2.1idj

More info can be found in the club i belong to Club 80-90 Syncronauts and if you want to see more in action just look on youtube under syncro.
jed


----------



## Admin (Jun 28, 2009)

JED THE SPREAD said:


> The VW Syncro Transporter 4x4 is the only choice for me, here is mine.



I agree with the 4x4 part I have looked at buying a VW T4 Synco Caravelle and then converting it.


----------



## Baggins (Jun 28, 2009)

*Slightly off topic but............*



JED THE SPREAD said:


> The VW Syncro Transporter 4x4 is the only choice for me, here is mine.
> 
> 
> Just watched Jed's YouTube clip.  What a blast - this is really go-anywhere camping WILD!.
> ...


----------



## Dezi (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi, Well our choice is our current van - Murvi Morello. Base vehicle - Fiat 2.3 with 6 speed box. 20 gallon fuel tank, also supplies the Webasto heating system. 2 x 110 amp leisure batteries - could have had 2 x 130 - 85 amp solar panel. Internal fresh water tank. Fixed LPG tank - Cooking & fridge only.Very well insulated. dead locks on all doors. as stated in a previous post " while in Spain & portugal we went for 25 days with any resort to Sites or Supermarkets, and thats the whole point for us - independance. 

Dezi


----------



## Admin (Jun 28, 2009)

I think if we want to push tech to the max then we need to look at HHO gas, (or water) powered vehicles and water powered generators.

The US military now have hybrid hummers that run on petrol or water.


----------



## JED THE SPREAD (Jun 28, 2009)

Admin said:


> I agree with the 4x4 part I have looked at buying a VW T4 Synco Caravelle and then converting it.



Low ground clearance so no good for me.

jed


----------



## sasquatch (Jun 28, 2009)

Sprinter has too long an entry angle and I would use it only 'wilding' I can't use formal sites I don't carry a bowl of fruit or vases of flowers!!


----------



## Telstar (Jun 29, 2009)

*Fridge*

You need a fridge in there for the beer/wine.

Whilst touring the Outer Hebrides I saw a very nice Merc Sprinter 4x4 based James Cook conversion.  Good ground clearance, but the James Cook is very high sided without putting it on stilts.

Jon


----------



## BedfordMJ (Jul 5, 2009)

I'd suggest a Bedford MJ 4x4, very comfy and a huge beer fridge with satelite TV what more can I guy want?


----------



## BillyB666 (Jul 5, 2009)

LWB Merc 814, 4x4. Front winch ( You all know me ....) Hymer type pull down bed. BIG water BIG LPG, 3x110 good size solar. Decent bathroom /shower- non of this Hymer foolishness. I Pod with min 45gig of tunes. Oven with grill - got to have ya beans & sausage on toast where ever you are. 

Thats my plan, then off down to China - probably 2 years time ( When Marie says I can go...)

Here's the perfect base vehicle- be quick before Pioneer snaps it up !!

B

Truck Ad: Detailed Item Page


----------



## Pioneer (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Brian,
Still looking for my ideal van to convert. 
Are you both at Hayfield for the lads return meet?

Happy Camping


----------



## BillyB666 (Jul 5, 2009)

When is it?


----------



## romafree (Jul 6, 2009)

Loved the video!! Our Hymer won't do those things!!


----------



## Pioneer (Jul 6, 2009)

BillyB666 said:


> When is it?



Party on the 21st July I believe. Staying the 22nd, then off up the A1 to bonny Scotland for a few weeks. (This holiday, will include observing off road vans) but don't tell Angie!

Happy Camping


----------



## twosugars (Jul 6, 2009)

my perfect wildcamper?

i agree it would have to be 4x4 (always wanted to go down to north africa - morocco etc) but it would also have to be low tech. even the most reliable vehicle goes wrong and taking it to a main dealer to plug it in to a diagnostic computer may not be an option! you may have to use the local village's "bush" mechanic.

it would have to be a proven vehicle - one thats been around for a while and had all the manufacturers niggles ironed out

i would convert an ex army  field ambulance - the landrover 101 foward control model.

very heavy duty,
petrol V8 engine - ripe for petrol/gas conversion
huge amount of room inside
room for secure storage or battery lockers underneath  
huge flat roof for solar panels

these motors have been around for donkeys years and can generally be fixed with a half inch spanner, a medium sized rock, a fence post and baling twine 

ending up with some thing like this, http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh73/chris-clark-twosugars/ugly6x6FC.jpg


----------



## guerdeval (Jul 6, 2009)

Well this is going to be very useful for me as I'm planning mine now. We have a Hymer S820 which has been great for the odd wild night but realistically its a bit OTT. Er indoors has loved motorhoming, for the past 3 years almost full time, but she now wants a house and garden (we sign next week) leaving me free to sell the Hymer and get something a bit wilder mostly for my use,so, the budgets about £50k so keep the ideas coming please, and if you read this darling I promises to come home to cut the grass from time to time.


----------



## mildred (Jul 6, 2009)

*Define your needs ...*

... and the van defines itself.

[or something like that!]

"Wild" - to you does that mean on an unregulated site, an abandoned bit of roadway, "stealth" camping in the middle of the urban jungle or off-road wild?

Does wild mean an odd night away from "civilisation" or past those three days that separate us from "the fall of civilisation as we know it" with full Shelter (and Security), Warmth, Food and Water, Health and Communications infrastructure built in. 

Is the van going to be a base from which you venture out on foot/bike/public transport and leave unguarded for perhaps 24 hours, or do you require a vehicle that is appropriate for the environment where *you* will be.  [Stealth mode v. some huge 4WD v. something that can actually get along an English Byway without upsetting the locals and drawing unwelcome attention v. something that doesn't look out-of-place in a comfortable neighbourhood]

Given the nature of the English system, with a history of issues  with itenerants, the "Peace Convoy", New Agers and Ravers I think one must be very careful about the _image_ that the van projects - not just its mechanical and habitation suitability.

If it's old then get a repaint and an obviously personalised number - the Bus companies have been pulling that trick with their coaches for years. 

There can't be any one answer to "What is the perfect wildcamping van" - but we can surely learn many useful tricks and tips from sites such as this and the self-build lot, wjich go to inform us about *our* perfect van ...

... oh yes - don't be spending too much time drawing up lists and plans  - get *O U T *there.


----------



## Travelling Tyke (Jul 6, 2009)

For a 4x4 base vehicle a Mitsubishi "grey import" Delica may be an option.
For more info try www.mdocuk.co.uk


----------



## urbtaf (Jul 7, 2009)

Did come across my perfect camper a couple of years ago in Birch services M62, driven by a Dutch couple, a Ford 7.5 ton cargo box, fixed back with 3 roller shutters down each side. With the shutters down it was just another truck, it had access from the cab so you could pull up among other trucks without anyone guessing it was a camper.
Pull the shutters up and it was a very nice motorhome, all shiny and posh, no camp site would turn you away (not even the caravan club).
Didnt get to look inside, but there is room for anything in a truck that size.


----------



## RogerO (Jul 7, 2009)

*Lower Cost alternative*

Our VW LT31 TD Westfalia is pretty comfortable, only 5 meters long so easy to park.  Not off-road and storage is limited but adaquate. Previous owner went out for 3 months at a time.


----------



## Deleted member 4850 (Jul 7, 2009)

JED THE SPREAD said:


> Low ground clearance so no good for me.
> 
> jed



My previous T4 had heavy duty suspension and that gave it great clearance - even as a 2wd it was amazing offroad. We 'brass-necked' it over some very rough ground, through a river and even mud-plugging and it came through well. I recently bought a 1999 T4 Syncro which now has a Holdsworth camper interior & swivel seats fitted and am going to get the suspension beefed up like th old one. I like the idea of the solar array...that could be next. Being able to live independently out in the middle of nowehere is very appealling.

I agree that you need to decide what it is you want to do with your van. For me its getting right out into the wilds and exploring green lanes etc. Having the 4x4 gives you the confidence to explore cos you know you're less likely to get stuck. Still carry a winch and shovel at all times tho! 

I looked at the Delica too but went for the T4 because it's still basic enough to fix yourself (or the local garage to tackle), parts are easily available and best of all, I can use it as my everyday motor and it does almost 40 to the gallon! I've had several motorhomes, from 26ft with fixed bed through Ducato panel van, down to this size, and now I'm happy.

Camera currently on blink but as soon as I get some pics I'll put them on.

H


----------



## JED THE SPREAD (Jul 7, 2009)

A few of my mates have T4 syncros too. Actually a few of us got together this weekend just gone but the t4's were left at the bottom of the hill. If your not already a member www.brick-yard.co.uk is good for a bit of t4 info.

YouTube - Syncropendance 2009 (Video II Off roading)

jed


----------



## Journeyman (Jul 7, 2009)

*50k ?*



guerdeval said:


> Well this is going to be very useful for me as I'm planning mine now. We have a Hymer S820 which has been great for the odd wild night but realistically its a bit OTT. Er indoors has loved motorhoming, for the past 3 years almost full time, but she now wants a house and garden (we sign next week) leaving me free to sell the Hymer and get something a bit wilder mostly for my use,so, the budgets about £50k so keep the ideas coming please, and if you read this darling I promises to come home to cut the grass from time to time.



With 50k to spare why not go for the best. A *Unimog* conversion. The best off road vehicle money can buy.

unimog camper - Google Image Search


----------



## guerdeval (Jul 8, 2009)

You have a point there Journeyman, I've had 3 Gwagens and love unimogs but couldn't handle the fuel costs, I'm leaning towards a lwb sprinter,


----------

